# FinerDetails - 10 years old Polo GTi



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

When I originally went to inspect this car, the owner was looking for the car to have a make over and relalese some life back into it. At 10m years young, there were a few areas inparticular.

Following advice, the owner firstly set about replacing the alloys with new ones. The split rims were beyond any Detailing related effort, and the prices for refurb meant new alloys would be the better cost option.

So here she is on arrival:






















































































































As agreed with the owner, a Paint Correction Detail and Interior Detail would be completed.

First job was wheel washing and arches. I then moved on and into all those door shuts and the algy build up. After this I attempted (used loosely) to snowfoam the car:










dont you just love windy days  ?










After this I clayed using Pinnacle clay bar - from the boot panel section:










With the car all cleaned exterior, I started on the interior - using George, AS Berry Brisk and lots and lots of elbow!










More of that later! 

Once the interior was complete, the car was moved indoors, tapd with 3m 3434 masking tape, and a test section set about.




























The car was in for a single stage machine polish, so these results are courtsey of Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro, a 3m black pad and 1800 rpms.



















After this, the car was treated to Klasse AIO and toipped with Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant. Alloys protected, tyres and arches dressed, glass cleaned.

Some after Pictures of the Detailed Car:



























































































And a finishing comparison picture:



















thank you for reading, comments and question welcome 

Iain


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

what a comparison couple of shots, love interior shots and the shampoo action on the seat real graft that, but then we expect nothing else.

Graham


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing turn around Iain - better than new now :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Great job! Made a real differance:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic, bet the owner was chuffed? :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

neilb62 said:


> Fantastic, bet the owner was chuffed? :thumb:


on collection she said:

"It's not looked like that for 10 years"


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

looks damn awesome man! looks like it hadnt been cleaned in 10 years  hah!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work. those sills and shuts were nasty!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

It actually didnt look too bad in the before shots just like mine after a week of driveing about in winter, the wheels looked pretty clean. But the after shots were a transformation.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Great clean up, shame about the horrible choice of wheels to replace the nice original BBS's.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice work there Iain.

Can you take me through the steps of the upholstery cleaning please?


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

You have redone your garage ceiling! :thumb:

Much nicer and shows off better in your pictures - especially the black cars


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Rich said:


> Great clean up, shame about the horrible choice of wheels to replace the nice original BBS's.


my thoughts too, id have got the standard rims sorted, or got some more splits. doesnt matter to some folks though, so its up to them


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Great transformation on that Iain

Can i ask whats the difference between a interior valet and interior detail?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Immense work! What a turnaround. Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job. Shame about those wheels as they really do ruin the look of the car.

Know what you mean about hard graft on seats like that! What brush do you use out of interest? My megs one is due for renewal...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work Iain, looks like a new car now.


----------



## 6n2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Iain, I have to say that "the owners" are well-chuffed! Our 6n2 is, as you said yourself, "not a garage queen". (We haven't dusted it with the tail of a strawberry unicorn every Sunday.) It's been in daily use for >9 years and so the paint, but especially the cloth interior, was looking worse than minging. The passenger seat looked like it had seen the contents of several cans of Pepsi, and each time we'd tried the usual cleaners on it, looked fine until dried out again, then as bad as ever. So it really needed your Magick. We found you after a long web search, and I remember reading about your special enthusiasm for black paintwork. It certainly shows here!

Regarding the comments above re alloys: Don't fret, ladies. The BBS RX2's are currently in my garage, with their titanium spline screws refusing to leave their places of rest :-(but I've not given up yet! (any clues?)). Professional refurbishment would have cost way more than a set of new one-piece alloys with 195/45's attached, and so I followed your suggestion and replaced them. IMHO they look a lot better than some of the more usual replacements (Porsche teledials, Ronal Turbos) but 'better' is a subjective animal. Hopefully I can separate the rims and get the centres bead-blasted and powdered, but at the moment it's looking like a non-trivial exercise. We'll see.


Again, Thanks!

Regards,

John.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Another great turnaround Iain. Nice job as always.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Cracking work mate! Godda love George  

Simon


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Impressed Swissvax cleaner fluid can provide such good results as i bought some and tend to grab something a bit more abrasive when i look at a finish like that 

Goes to show less is more


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice work


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice one !


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

great turnover! Those wheels are guff but hopefully the owner will get nicer ones I presume they're stand ins until they get the new set?


----------



## 6n2 (Mar 24, 2009)

RichieLee said:


> great turnover! Those wheels are guff but hopefully the owner will get nicer ones I presume they're stand ins until they get the new set?


See post #18 in this thread. 
HTH


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

caddyman said:


> Great transformation on that Iain
> 
> Can i ask whats the difference between a interior valet and interior detail?


the same as an exterior valet and an exterior detail


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW what a turnaround. I've been looking for a black 6n polo for the wife and this has revitalised my requirement for a black 5 door... if only I could get a GTI !

Agreed the alloys are not the best but I guess a good ole look around for some original BBS ones wouldn't be out of the question. I remember over the past few weeks seeing a GTI being sold for spare and repairs and the alloys looked mint


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Rich H, Jim W

The inetrerior was cleaned using autosmart bio brisk through George and a megs multi brush.

Spray the bio into the seats, scrub like hell, then spray and vacuum at same time to clean, remove and refresh. This was done 3-4 times for each section.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

6n2 said:


> See post #18 in this thread.
> HTH


Fair enough mate, sorry didn't scan whole thread. like you said though, taste is very subjective so I'll leave it at that ( I like porsche teledials! ) Great to hear you're persevering with the BBSs tho!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

As far as the allooys go and the various comments, its not my place to comment.

The original split rims were completely done in, and after evaluating the cars usage and the owners commitment to caring for it, split rims were not advised as replacements due to their demanding up keep.

I gave advice from all accounts and left the owner to make his own decisions, the wheels fitted are what he decided was best for the look of the car, and the value of his budget


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's when I see threads like this for that shape Polo with 10 years in the title that it makes me realise how old my G40 is.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Great work,Love the car too, but they should have refurbed the original wheels or got second hand replacements, iMHO those new ones kill the gti


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

that looks better than new great work, i own a red gti and that did not have the BBS wheels on it when i brought it one of many common faults to come with this particular vw :lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work super turn around


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

What a transformation:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thread ressurection


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

what an awesome finish, amazing turnaround on the interior, wouldn't mind mine being that clean lol

A said though, shame about the wheels, typical bbs's eh!


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Great turnaround. That interior was pretty minging before, it feels so much better and refreshing I think stepping into a nice clean car!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

excellent results!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks a lot lot better now. 

I went to look at the Polo GTi when they came out, can't believe anyone could let one get in that state!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thread ressurection


you're not kidding!


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> you're not kidding!


That be my fault lol, i was looking to see if anyone had detailed one of this in the search function, as i own one and it needs a good clean. great work on this one btw.

Michael


----------

